# Dämpfer(-einbaulänge)?



## bendix (12. November 2011)

Hallo Rose-Community,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein Beef Cake Fr. Es sollte wem möglich einen Lockout haben. Ich bin momentan ca. 50 kg schwer bei nem S Rahmen. 
Da ich aber weder Einbaulänge noch gute Dämpfer in der Kategorie kenne bin ich ziemlich aufgeschmissen...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße Ben


----------



## underdog (13. November 2011)

Die Einbaulänge ist 222mm beim Beef Cake FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bendix (13. November 2011)

Vielen Dank, dass hilft schon mal 
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen guten Dämfer. Ich will eben auch hin und wieder den Berg rauf kommen, wenn wie zurzeit der Lift im Bikepark zu hat, also keine Touren. 
Hat da irgendjemand schon Erfahrung mit? Er sollte auf alle Fälle nicht so stark wippen wie mein derzeitiger Fox Van RC .

Gruß Ben


----------



## -MIK- (13. November 2011)

Da gehört ein DHX Air rein...


----------



## bendix (14. November 2011)

hmm ja den habe ich auch schon angesehen. Kann man den Fox mit nem Rock Shox Vivid Air gleichsetzten
 oder gibt es da gravierende Unterschiede? 
Mein Problem ist eben, dass mein Van RC ziemlich viel Energie beim raufpedalieren schluckt...
wippen Luftdämpfer generell nicht so stark wie Federdämpfer? 

Gruß Ben


----------



## -MIK- (14. November 2011)

Kann man so nich sagen, der Vivid Air ist ein Dämpfer für den DH Einsatz, der DHX Air mehr für Touren gedacht.


----------



## bendix (14. November 2011)

dann geht es wohl in Richtung DHX Air obwohl er ziemlich teuer ist...
gibt es vergleichbare Dämpfer von anderen Herstellern wie Marzocchi, Rock Shox, Manitou, etc. ?

Gruß Ben


----------



## -MIK- (15. November 2011)

Ja sicher aber da solltest Du Dich im Fahrwerksforum etwas umsehen.


----------

